# Tito vs. Brady



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Just found this...I had totally forgot that my friend made it...

This is my friend's Boston, Tito playing tug with my Boston, Brady. Brady is the one just standing there.  lol

They're too funny...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_1fZcs-dZU


----------

